# Debris on the sand substrate



## Meshach's Cichlids (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey folks,

I currently have a 75-gallon all male peacock and hap tank. I currently run two canisters filters on it. Sunsun 303b rated at 370gph and a Fluval 305 rated at 270gph, additionally, I have a powerhead. I only have four rocks as decoration as you can see in the picture below. My water remains pristine and I religiously do 70% weekly water change. As you guys already know, Africans Cichlids can be poop machines. I am unable to set up my intake/output and powerhead to have a circulation in my tank so as to not let any debris rest on the sand. Could you guys suggest me with the best placement for my intake/output and powerhead for maximum circulation so that I can keep the sand clean.

All the outputs and powerhead are currently facing towards the front glass.
The debris primarily rests near the Fluval 305 intake.

Thanks.
Meshach


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

You can try lowering the PH to have a more "Gravel Surface Sweep".


----------



## Ardynas (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm currently going thru the same thing with my new 150 gal. My tank is 30" high and getting the detritus to the top of the tank (overflow) is not so easy. I placed an MP40 power head on the side of my tank (about 1/2 way down) but I'm still playing with it. Like you I'm trying to get a flow going. You may have to try placing your power head at different spots around your tank. Also put your hand in the tank and see how much current your power head is producing. I was surprised how fast they drop off. Will be watching this for additional comments.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you have a particular problem or are you just trying to avoid vacuuming the substrate weekly? It might be unrealistic to avoid ANY debris.


----------



## Meshach's Cichlids (Aug 20, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> You can try lowering the PH to have a more "Gravel Surface Sweep".


I did lower the Powerhead and it sure it clean up the sand. Thanks Tanker3!!


----------



## Meshach's Cichlids (Aug 20, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Do you have a particular problem or are you just trying to avoid vacuuming the substrate weekly? It might be unrealistic to avoid ANY debris.


I don't mind vacuuming the substrate weekly, but there are certain spots where a lot of poo accumulates so was wondering about the intake and output.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Meshach's Cichlids said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a particular problem or are you just trying to avoid vacuuming the substrate weekly? It might be unrealistic to avoid ANY debris.
> ...


I run into the same thing but have more deco and keep mine in the back pointing across the front for the most time. When the poop gets to be too much in the back I move the ph direction to the back in a few hours it's blown all the poop into the intake.


----------

